# Indian Architecture



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

The Ranakpur Jain Temple


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

*The Somnath temple*
Gujarat, India


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

Belur Math
It is located on the west bank of Hooghly River, Belur, West Bengal, India and is one of the significant institutions in Kolkata.


----------



## Shraddha0000 (Aug 9, 2020)

Pratham Yadav said:


> *Dwarkadhish Temple*
> 
> Dwarka, Gujrat, India
> View attachment 229075
> ...


Wow this temple is so beautiful!!


----------

